# Lemon Bars



## zippy12 (Mar 17, 2018)

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2010/04/lemon-coconut-bars/


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks tasty I like lemon bars, but nobody else in our house does. So they are made infrequently unfortunately.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 22, 2018)

That looks real tasty and simple.  I'd have to skip the coconut though.
Gary


----------

